# Christmas Movies



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Tis the season of the Christmas movie on many of our favorite channels. Please share your favorites and if you know when/where they might be on.

An old favorite of mine is an Ed Asner movie from waaaay back in 1977... The Gathering about a dying man (Asner) who wants to make peace with his adult children before he goes. I haven't seen it on cable in years, but it's out of DVD now so maybe it'll show up on TBS or one of other stations.

the Ref with Dennis Leary is another favorite, but not everyone will like his style of humor.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

A Christmas Story is my annual must watch.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I start watching "Christmas Vacation" every Christmas Eve at 10:37pm. The movie ends at Midnight, Christmas morning.

Sappy, I know...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

A Christmas Carol (1984).


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I start watching "Christmas Vacation" every Christmas Eve at 10:37pm. The movie ends at Midnight, Christmas morning.
> 
> Sappy, I know...


#1 on my list.
Watched it a couple of Weeks ago.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> A Christmas Carol (1984).


That's the one I grew up with. I try to catch it every year. I would like to know if it's going to be on any DirecTV HD channels this year (I think it's been on TCM in recent years).


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

renbutler said:


> That's the one I grew up with. I try to catch it every year. I would like to know if it's going to be on any DirecTV HD channels this year (I think it's been on TCM in recent years).


It's on On Demand in HD. Not sure what the cost is.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

A quick google search turned up this holiday movie listing that may be a good start.

Also noticed that AMC will be running Scrooged with Bill Murray numerous times starting next Monday.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> A Christmas Story is my annual must watch.


Me too. I think TNT does the yearly 24 hour loop of it. I'll catch it once all the way through and then randomly.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's another holiday movie guide that focuses on just the schedules for Thanksgiving and Christmas eve/day.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Me too. I think TNT does the yearly 24 hour loop of it. I'll catch it once all the way through and then randomly.


It's amazing how often a Yankee fan from Texas and a Red Sox fan from NY can agree. :lol:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> A Christmas Story is my annual must watch.


This one?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085334/

I've seen it a few times, but I never knew the name of it. I just remembered something about a kid and a BB gun and it was the first one I thought of when I saw this thread.

As far as "A Christmas Carol", among the dozens of knockoffs, there's one called "Ebbie" with Susan Lucci. Campy and soapy, but not bad overall.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"SayWhat?" said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085334/
> 
> ...


That's it, one of the modern classics.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mreposter said:


> An old favorite of mine is an Ed Asner movie from waaaay back in 1977... The Gathering about a dying man (Asner) who wants to make peace with his adult children before he goes. I haven't seen it on cable in years, but it's << Snipped bits out >>.


I found a showing of a "The Gathering", Sunday 27th, on 363 starting at midnight. (midnight Sat). It's two hours, but only info is "Religion, Series". So it might be the one, may well not be. I am recording in any event.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Two of my favorite Christmas movies are not even in color:

Come to the Stable, with Loretta Young, and The Bells of St. Mary's with Bing Crosby and Ingrid Bergman.

Love those two ...

I also like some of the corny ABC Family dime-a-dozen Christmas movies, like the one where the woman gets trapped in a snow globe, or where the divorced and/or widowed father loses touch with the spirit of the holiday and the magical housekeeper puts things in motion that make everything right.

Another one I just remembered is The Christmas Box, with Richard Thomas. Sappy, sentimental, refreshing, and rejuvenating.

I also recall a movie that I can NOT remember about a family that donates a tree to Rockefeller Center and there's some discord in the family, or some such. I'll have to try to search for that...

I do love the holidays.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dettxw said:


> #1 on my list.
> Watched it a couple of Weeks ago.


Mele Kalikimaka


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> It's amazing how often a Yankee fan from Texas and a Red Sox fan from NY can agree. :lol:


Well, it is the holidays. :lol:


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

My all-time favorite is _Babes in Toyland_ (1934) with Laurel and Hardy. There is also an edited down version called _March of the Wooden Soldiers_, which is the one most common one seen on TV. I prefer the b&w original, but the colorized version is OK too.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My faves are
The original Miracle on 34th street
The Santa Clause

The wife's faves are:
It's a Wonderful Life
White Christmas


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

If we can include Christmas _specials_ in the list, let me highly recommend the somewhat obscure _A Claymation Christmas_ (1987, stop-motion animation) and Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas (a Jim Henson production from that group's glory days of the late 1970s).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Babes in Toyland_ with Laurel & Hardy is a holiday tradition in my family.

There were more that use to be shown at Thanksgiving to kick off the Christmas season that were not Christmas related that I do miss not being aired anymore - _Mighty Joe Young_, and the two original Kong movies - _King Kong_ and _Son of Kong_.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Every year we put up the tree then watch How The Grinch Stole Christmas.

We also watch Miracle On 34th Street, It's a Wonderful Life, Holiday Inn, and White Christmas.

While these are our annual Holiday movies, we also try to find some new TV movies to add something new. 

Mike


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I may have mentioned this before, but ...

If you can find Steven Spielberg's old Amazing Stories tv series, there was a marvelous Christmas episode called, I think, Santa '85 (not sure of the year). We have it on an old deteriorating VHS tape that I really need to get transferred some day ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> I may have mentioned this before, but ...
> 
> If you can find Steven Spielberg's old Amazing Stories tv series, there was a marvelous Christmas episode called, I think, Santa '85 (not sure of the year). We have it on an old deteriorating VHS tape that I really need to get transferred some day ...


The whole 24 episodes are available in DVD format at Amazon, but are not available for streaming there. It does include that episode. If anyone wants it better hurry as there are only 3 left in stock.:grin:


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

You guys forgot the ultimate Christmas movie. It is a movie that has Bruce Willis in it playing John McClain. Die Hard.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"balboadave" said:


> My all-time favorite is Babes in Toyland (1934) with Laurel and Hardy. There is also an edited down version called March of the Wooden Soldiers, which is the one most common one seen on TV. I prefer the b&w original, but the colorized version is OK too.


Love those. I would love for my kids to watch them, but they don't seem to air them anymore.

- Merg


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dogs31 said:


> You guys forgot the ultimate Christmas movie. It is a movie that has Bruce Willis in it playing John McClain. Die Hard.


My mom would cook and my dad would take me to Radio City Music Hall to see the Christmas show & movie. The one I clearly remember is _The Seven Voyages of Sinbad the Sailor_. Later in life, it was the James Bond movies for Christmas -- First with my dad, then later with my buddies.

Somehow, I don't remember going to a Christmas focus movie on Christmas Day.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> A Christmas Story is my annual must watch.


Great News!!!!

It is now a musical!!!!

:nono::nono:


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

armophob said:


> Great News!!!!
> 
> It is now a musical!!!!
> 
> :nono::nono:


Our local theater group put this on here last December. I was expecting a real disaster -- I mean, how can adding music to one of my favorite movies do anything but ruin it? But much to my surprise it was a pretty good show and the songs were clever and fit in beautifully.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The original Miracle on 34th Street.

It was just on the other day.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Sixto said:


> The original Miracle on 34th Street.
> 
> It was just on the other day.


We're going to see it this weekend on the big screen. I've never seen it in a theater...only on TV.

Mike


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Am I the only one that liked Bad Santa? 

Don "me and the talking walnut anyhow" Bolton


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Am I the only one that liked Bad Santa?
> 
> Don "me and the talking walnut anyhow" Bolton


Way more my style.
I just start counting the days that it can all be over.
I have never met anyone who detests this holiday more than I do. But I do like most movies if the story is good.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

For me the movies would be:

A Christmas Story
A Christmas Carol (1951)
A Christmas Carol (1984)
It A Wonderful Life


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I've watched a number of holiday movies on Hallmark and Lifetime and they all seem to have the same plot... lonely single parent (usually a widow/widower since that's more romantically tragic) meets someone by some strange twist of fate, they argue a lot but in the end they fall in love and everyone has a merry christmas. 

It's all a bit repetitive, though I did enjoy Trading Christmas with Tom Cavanagh and Faith Ford on Hallmark.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

FYI, AMC has a couple of Christmas movies on this week including:

M/T/W 8pm EST - A CHRISTMAS CAROL with George C Scott

T/W Noon EST - ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS
kids scheme to get their divorced parents back together for Christmas


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

mreposter said:


> I've watched a number of holiday movies on Hallmark and Lifetime and they all seem to have the same plot... lonely single parent (usually a widow/widower since that's more romantically tragic) meets someone by some strange twist of fate, they argue a lot but in the end they fall in love and everyone has a merry christmas.
> 
> It's all a bit repetitive, though I did enjoy Trading Christmas with Tom Cavanagh and Faith Ford on Hallmark.


I'm a sucker for these movies...don't tell anyone that I watched 2 of them this weekend.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll Be Home For Christmas - 1998 Walt Disney
Home Alone 
Home Alone 2


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Well it's that time of year again, and - whoa doggies - between Lifetime and the Hallmark channels there are a boatload of holiday themed movies ready for viewing this year.

Okay, I admit it, I'm a sucker for a holiday romantic comedy and own White Christmas on both DVD and BluRay, so it doesn't take much to get me to watch. But even by cable standards some of these recent additions to the holiday movie list are pretty awful. I did kinda enjoy the one with Henry Winkler (The Most Wonderful Time of Year) and 12 Dates of Christmas with Amy Smart (a riff on Groundhog Day) was fun.

So does anyone else have any new favorites?

FYI, it looks like the link I posted last year to the Holiday TV Guide has been updated for 2012.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Am sticking with A Christmas Carol (1984), same as I posted last year.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Two of my favorite Christmas movies are not even in color:
> 
> Come to the Stable, with Loretta Young, and The Bells of St. Mary's with Bing Crosby and Ingrid Bergman.
> 
> ...


Me too. Is White Christmas on other channels than AMC?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Guys, you're gonna thank me for this one and I can't believe nobody picked it yet:

*Christmas in Connecticut (1945)*

with Barbara Stanwyck, Sydney Greenstreet and Dennis Morgan. It's one of those snappy, snarky, fast-talking witty deals like Preston Sturges was famous for. Great fun and you never know what's coming next. Stanwyck is at her comic best in this, and it still manages to be romantic and heartwarming. If you're tired of all the usuals every xmas, this is your lucky day.

I'll throw in one more oft overlooked gem:

*One Magic Christmas (Disney/1985)*

with Harry Dean Stanton and Mary Steenburgen. Not sappy, Stanton plays against type, heartwarming, and hell, it's got street hockey in it, what's not to like?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Guys, you're gonna thank me for this one and I can't believe nobody picked it yet:
> 
> *Christmas in Connecticut (1945)*
> 
> ...


Christmas in Connecticut is a really good one. The remake sucked.

My favorite is "Holiday Inn".

Mike


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

If you're looking for something edgier with a bit more attitude, check out *The Ref* with Dennis Leary. Judy Davis and Kevin Spacey are also at their scenery-chewing best. It's pretty funny and is in my DVD collection.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

mreposter said:


> If you're looking for something edgier with a bit more attitude, check out *The Ref* with Dennis Leary. Judy Davis and Kevin Spacey are also at their scenery-chewing best. It's pretty funny and is in my DVD collection.


That is a very funny movie. It's on my list of movies I try to catch each holiday season. 

Mike


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

My wife absolutely refuses to accept that Die Hard is a Christmas movie. I make an attempt each year to convince her.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> My wife absolutely refuses to accept that Die Hard is a Christmas movie. I make an attempt each year to convince her.


Die Hard is one of my all time favorites!!

Yippeee Kay Aye!!!!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It's important to note that while "Holiday Inn" (1942) featuring the song "White Christmas" really is a rewarding and surprisingly thoughtful film, best to avoid the eponymous "White Christmas" film from 1954 also featuring the same song. It's trash.

And if you have kids, or any kid left inside you, the animated short "The Snowman" (narrated by David Bowie of all people) is a MUST see every yuletide. It's on Youtube now so you have no excuse.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

White Christmas is a classic! Trash? Hardly.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> It's important to note that while "Holiday Inn" (1942) featuring the song "White Christmas" really is a rewarding and surprisingly thoughtful film, best to avoid the eponymous "White Christmas" film from 1954 also featuring the same song. It's trash.
> 
> And if you have kids, or any kid left inside you, the animated short "The Snowman" (narrated by David Bowie of all people) is a MUST see every yuletide. It's on Youtube now so you have no excuse.


I have to disagree with you. White Christmas is one of my favorites and one we watch each year. I only have a few Christmas movies on Blu-ray and this is one. The others we watch each year are Holiday Inn, It's a Wonderful Life, and Miracle on 34th Street.

To each his own. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Just saw it again last year. Shallow, forced, predictable, utterly lacking in charm, wit or heart. A classic only in the sense that it's a classic mid 50's smug and manipulative piece of commercial fluff which doesn't travel well to 2012. I'd rather see a Doris Day flick. And I hate Doris Day flicks.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Maruuk" said:


> Just saw it again last year. Shallow, forced, predictable, utterly lacking in charm, wit or heart. A classic only in the sense that it's a classic mid 50's smug and manipulative piece of commercial fluff which doesn't travel well to 2012. I'd rather see a Doris Day flick. And I hate Doris Day flicks.


Our very own Grinch...


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Bad films are bad films. Heck, _I_ didn't greenlight the POS! Besides, I just touted a bunch of other films to the skies, a Grinch hates _everything_ Xmas!


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

TCM has a special on holiday classic movies on at Noon today, Sun (12/9).

HOME ALONE is on ABCFamily Tuesday (12/11) at 5pm EST, followed by The Santa Clause and Santa Claus is Coming to Town is on ABC at 8. 

By the way, did anyone watch that SyFy holiday-theme movie, the 12 Disasters of Christams? Any good? Or is that a stupid question, since it's a SyFy movie...


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The Santa Clause is a real sleeper, if you haven't seen it, definitely one to check out!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Maruuk said:


> It's important to note that while "Holiday Inn" (1942) featuring the song "White Christmas" really is a rewarding and surprisingly thoughtful film, best to avoid the eponymous "White Christmas" film from 1954 also featuring the same song. It's trash.
> 
> And if you have kids, or any kid left inside you, the animated short "The Snowman" (narrated by David Bowie of all people) is a MUST see every yuletide. It's on Youtube now so you have no excuse.


White Christmas is trash? Dated perhaps, but not trash. On a historical note it was the first film released in VistaVision.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

See for yourself: AMC Friday night, 2 back-to-back showings of "White Christmas". TV Show Talk homework: Compare and contrast w/"Holiday Inn". You will be graded on a sliding scale.

Don't get me wrong, I love Der Bingle and old musicals. This one was just epic fail. Predictable, boring, no compelling love interest, and the musical numbers simply fall flat. And no good snow vibe, you want to be taken into some good snow scenes for Christmas, and this just doesn't deliver. Well, ok, to be fair it's about the lack of snow so what could I expect? 8^>


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

So who doesn't like Doris Day??? :shrug:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

_Silent Night, Bloody Night_.

Hey! It beats the Star Wars Holiday Special.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> _Silent Night, Bloody Night_.
> 
> Hey! It beats the Star Wars Holiday Special.


Hey! That was Boba Fett's first appearance.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am going to watch both Human Centipede movies for the first time on the 25th.
Then they will be Christmas movies to me.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I've only heard about those--and that was enough to creep me out!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

armophob said:


> I am going to watch both Human Centipede movies for the first time on the 25th.
> Then they will be Christmas movies to me.


Oh, good Lord! That is just bizarre.

From its description:



> A mad scientist kidnaps and mutilates a trio of tourists in order to reassemble them into a new "pet"-- a human centipede, created by stitching their mouths to each others' rectums.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Oh, good Lord! That is just bizarre.
> 
> From its description:


A friend of mine, who has a strong stomach, said he had to stand and pace the room with his fists clenched to get through them.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Do you think that in a movie like that, where the victims' mouths are sewn to others' rectums, people will be talking s--t? !rolling

I know. :icon_lame


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Another off-the-radar Christmas film that's quite good: "A Christmas Without Snow"--about a choir in Oakland, CA. Okay, so it features my ex-girlfriend and was directed by a guy I worked for a lot (John Korty), so sue me!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, my lawyers have drawn up the papers, but are now complaining they don't have a real name much less an address to which they can send papers and serve you. 

So, PM me!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It's like Spartacus...we're all Maruuk.


----------

